
Show HN: Oruapp – an anonymous proximity messenger for web - vasanthv
https://oruapp.co
======
fiatjaf
This is nice. What happens when I'm in within 0.5km from someone and from
someone else, but these two other people are not within reach of each other?

~~~
vasanthv
The message will be delivered only to people within 0.5km. But you can still
message anyone by @mentioning their handle even-though they are not near you.
Did I answer your question?

------
boniface316
I really like this feature! Whats your vision?

~~~
vasanthv
The idea sparked when I went to a tech conference of 1500 attendees and there
was no way to chat with the attendees.

